# Alpine 7390 vs. Alpine 7618



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

I really want to know which one is more reliable. I know the 7390s have issues with the output caps, but haven't heard anything about issues with 7618. 

I'm looking to buy a new Cassette deck and want something with CD changer controls. I'm currently using a 7502. I need a cassette player so I can listen to apps on my phone with a cassette adapter but also want the option of CDs also. I don't want to have to keep buying decks to find one that works perfectly, especially since 7390s are expensive.


----------



## Roadbird (Jul 8, 2013)

Anyone? I'm in the same situation. Any thoughts? 7390 vs 761?


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

I have 7288 I'd consider selling if the price was right. Works well and looks good. The 7618 is the only other deck that looked like the 7288. The 7288 was not the high-end of the cassette changer decks with things like the HLTAC head but it's not something you see every day either.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

You can forget about finding a 7390 that works if it hasn't been recapped. Alpine used capacitors which were fish oil based and they were prone to exploading/leaking etc. If not corrected the fish oil would litterly eat away at the pc board and ruin it. I know of one individual that is recapping these decks and the cost is North of $300. Make your own decision from there.

I have had several 7618's and haven't experianced any issues with them. They were produced some 4-5 years later than the 7390's so I would feal comfortable that Alpine learnt it's lesson with cap issues. I do recall some display issues though. My money is going for the 7618 and don't look back. 

Good luck in your hunt, sounds like there are at least 3 of us hunting for a 7618:surprised:


----------

